# Transmission shifting issues solenoids?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mtn Ops said:


> Having shifting problems with my 1 gen auto 6 speed trans 75k . 1-2 second gear giving harsh shifts. And sometimes holds a gear to shift. Which I found the only way to fix that is manually shifting it. I’m guessing it’s the solenoids. replaced the fluid and added Lucas stop slip. checked the fill hole at operating temp and it’s good. No code just poor shifting. Now I’m thinking it’s internal damage. Should I replace the solenoids ? If so where can I buy them?


Did you change the fluid yourself? If so did you follow the correct procedure? Here is one possible way to do it:

How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

it’s an automatic just get a junkyard tranny and replace it because it will cost more to rebuild it than getting a new one. unless you wanna take the time to remove the tranny (which sucks because i had to put a new clutch in mine) then break it open to replace parts then hopping you rebuilt it right putting it back in. tbh if you wanna do all that i’ll give you mad props because for an auto that’s too much work. then again your issues is the reason i only drive manuals lot less to f up inside the tranny and there just funnier to drive.


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

brodie29a said:


> it’s an automatic just get a junkyard tranny and replace it because it will cost more to rebuild it than getting a new one. unless you wanna take the time to remove the tranny (which sucks because i had to put a new clutch in mine) then break it open to replace parts then hopping you rebuilt it right putting it back in. tbh if you wanna do all that i’ll give you mad props because for an auto that’s too much work. then again your issues is the reason i only drive manuals lot less to f up inside the tranny and there just funnier to drive.
> .


So I should buy a junkyard trans and replaced the solenoids and valve body ? Cause I can’t replaced the whole **** thing Myself don’t have the tools


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

to replace the solenoids your going to have to drop and remove the tranny, at that point might as well replace it with a decent junkyard tranny or a new one


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

brodie29a said:


> to replace the solenoids your going to have to drop and remove the tranny, at that point might as well replace it with a decent junkyard tranny or a new one


Ive seen a few videos On YouTube replacing solenoids and valve body. You don’t need to drop the trans. The front black cover houses the solenoids and valve body.


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

if that’s the case (and mind you i have a manual because i hate auto’s) and you can get to the parts without a days worth of work (without a lift and dropping a tranny in a driveway is an all day event) and your confident in doing the repair and the solenoids aren’t expensive i say go and do what do you have to lose at this point. if it doesn’t work then your back to getting a new tranny or getting rebuilt.


----------



## Mtn Ops (Jul 27, 2018)

brodie29a said:


> if that’s the case (and mind you i have a manual because i hate auto’s) and you can get to the parts without a days worth of work (without a lift and dropping a tranny in a driveway is an all day event) and your confident in doing the repair and the solenoids aren’t expensive i say go and do what do you have to lose at this point. if it doesn’t work then your back to getting a new tranny or getting rebuilt.


I agree might as well give it a shot I’ll update once I get it done. Thanks


----------



## brodie29a (Feb 21, 2021)

Mtn Ops said:


> I agree might as well give it a shot I’ll update once I get it done. Thanks


best of luck man hope to hear you post good results


----------

